# Fusione nucleare: ci siamo



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2022)

Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)

L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Ci vorranno ancora anni, ma questa è una notizia tra le più importanti del secolo, senza ombra di dubbio.
Una svolta epocale, a differenza degli altri esperimenti svolti fino ad oggi, dove filtrava comunque ottimismo, stavolta ci siamo davvero.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


allora forse tra 60 anni ce la facciamo veramente


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Queste sono le cose DAVVERO importanti.
Se risolviamo l'enigma della fusione nucleare, possiamo pensionare fissione, gas, carbone e amenità varie. 
Sarebbe bello se ci tenessimo questa tecnologia ad occidente per i primi tempi, diventando autonomi dal resto del mondo e costruendoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri. 
Poi, una volta che non avremo piu bisogno di loro, potremo dargliela (e farcela pagare a peso d'oro) 
Così che qualche bulletto inutile russo o qualche ciabattaro arabo si rendano conto che quello che hanno sotto i piedi alla fine vale poco e niente


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Queste sono le cose DAVVERO importanti.
> Se risolviamo l'enigma della fusione nucleare, possiamo pensionare fissione, gas, carbone e amenità varie.
> Sarebbe bello se ci tenessimo questa tecnologia ad occidente per i primi tempi, diventando autonomi dal resto del mondo e costruendoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri.
> Poi, una volta che non avremo piu bisogno di loro, potremo dargliela (e farcela pagare a peso d'oro)
> Così che qualche bulletto inutile russo o qualche ciabattaro arabo si rendano conto che quello che hanno sotto i piedi alla fine vale poco e niente


Io lo dico dall' inizio della Guerra, la transizione energetica in atto nel mondo odierno, nel cervello di Putin deve per forza aver toccato qualcosa.
Sarebbe un movente da manuale.


----------



## Igniorante (12 Dicembre 2022)

Non mi illudo, alla fine i costi non caleranno più di tanto perché comunque chi può riempirsi le tasche cercherà sempre di farlo il più possibile.
Quantomeno potremo sfanculare russi e arabi... e penso anche che come impatto ambientale non ci siano paragone (disastri nucleari permettendo).


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Non mi illudo, alla fine i costi non caleranno più di tanto perché comunque chi può riempirsi le tasche cercherà sempre di farlo il più possibile.
> Quantomeno potremo sfanculare russi e arabi... e penso anche che come impatto ambientale non ci siano paragone (disastri nucleari permettendo).



Nei prossimi 20 anni no, ma se confermata la notizia, come pare, cambierà il mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Sta storia del nucleare pulito è come quella dei vaccini covid senza reazioni avverse.


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi 20 anni no, ma se confermata la notizia, come pare, cambierà il mondo.


comunque la transizione energetica in atto in qualche paese occidentale dovrai farla con ciò che hai a disposizione e pagherai duramente per farlo, mentre altrove continuano a fregarsene
non è una cosa che vedrà la nostra generazione

poi bisogna capire se rimarrà solo lo sviluppo per scopi civili o gli scienziati venderanno il culo come sempre e verrà usata per scopi bellici prima


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Queste sono le cose DAVVERO importanti.
> Se risolviamo l'enigma della fusione nucleare, possiamo pensionare fissione, gas, carbone e amenità varie.
> Sarebbe bello se ci tenessimo questa tecnologia ad occidente per i primi tempi, diventando autonomi dal resto del mondo e costruendoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri.
> Poi, una volta che non avremo piu bisogno di loro, potremo dargliela (e farcela pagare a peso d'oro)
> Così che qualche bulletto inutile russo o qualche ciabattaro arabo si rendano conto che quello che hanno sotto i piedi alla fine vale poco e niente


la scienza è replicabile, non è la ricetta segreta della Coca Cola.
significa che se è avvenuto in laboratorio in California può benissimo essere replicato in tutto il pianeta, al netto di fondi e competenze


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2022)

Quando la cosa sarà a regime e consolidata scriverò il mio commento dall'aldilà.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la transizione energetica in atto in qualche paese occidentale dovrai farla con ciò che hai a disposizione e pagherai duramente per farlo, mentre altrove continuano a fregarsene
> non è una cosa che vedrà la nostra generazione
> 
> poi bisogna vedere se rimarrà solo lo sviluppo per scopi civili o gli scienziati venderanno il culo come sempre e verrà usata per scopi bellici prima


In questi 10 anni senza nucleare siamo stati bene. Ora per fare contenti gli americani, bisogna tornare al nucleare spacciato per pulito. Che poi, considerando come funzionano le cose in Italia, il nucleare mica verrà fatto in posti isolati. Abbonderà il clientelismo per dare posti ai raccomandati di turno e costruzioni delle centrali in luoghi non adibiti in cambio di montagne di denaro.

Intanto, c'è stato un calo grosso dei tumori da quando è stata smantellata la centrale che avevo nelle vicinanze. Personalmente, al costo di avere energia "pulita" (niente è pulito e tutto ha le sue conseguenze), preferisco mille volte pagare i russi. Che poi come ricordi tu, l'energia nucleare è COSTOSISSIMA. Pure se dovessimo tornare a quell'energia, ci vorranno altri decenni, se non vent'anni per ripagare i debiti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Dicembre 2022)

Non aver fatto esplodere l intero pianeta durante le sperimentazioni e i test.... è già di per sé un successo.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

direi di chiamare in causa @pinopalm (spero di non sbagliare utente), che se se la sente può fare un punto della situazione alla portata di tutti


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scienza è replicabile, non è la ricetta segreta della Coca Cola.
> significa che se è avvenuto in laboratorio in California può benissimo essere replicato in tutto il pianeta, al netto di fondi e competenze


Basta che ci mettano il segreto di stato sopra, è un arma strategica questa. 
Lo faranno sicuro (o al limite faranno uscire solo dettagli poco rilevanti), come è giusto che sia. 
Esattamente come il progetto Manhattan


----------



## Andris (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Basta che ci mettano il segreto di stato sopra, è un arma strategica questa.
> Lo faranno sicuro (o al limite faranno uscire solo dettagli poco rilevanti), come è giusto che sia.
> Esattamente come il progetto Manhattan


era un altro mondo, poi un progetto segreto militare durante una guerra mondiale (e pure così i sovietici li scoprirono...)
questo dovrebbe essere un progetto per migliorare la civiltà, non per distruggerla come le bombe atomiche
domani in conferenza sentiamo che dicono


----------



## Milanoide (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la scienza è replicabile, non è la ricetta segreta della Coca Cola.
> significa che se è avvenuto in laboratorio in California può benissimo essere replicato in tutto il pianeta, al netto di fondi e competenze


Si, replicabile ovunque ma la questione di fondo è per quanto tempo si riesce a replicare senza che il "contenitore" nel frattempo collassi.

Stai cercando di ricreare il Sole in uno spazio contenuto.
Fai l'involucro nelle meglio superleghe che ci siano, NiCoWTi mettiamoci anche LGBTQ+ ed anche EICCZP che non guasta mai.
Reggono più di qualche secondo? No.

Eppoi diciamocela: qualsiasi modo di produzione che coinvolga gli atomi è anti-cattolico.

L'uomo non separi ciò che Dio ha creato unito. (fissione)

L'uomo non faccia unioni contro natura di cariche omologhe (fusione) perché quel bacchettone di Vlad i gay non li vuole neanche sentire nominare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta storia del nucleare pulito è come quella dei vaccini covid senza reazioni avverse.


Ma è un nucleare che si basa sulla fusione di 2 atomi di Idrogeno per farne uno di Elio.
Che "sporcizia" vuoi che producano?

Non confondiamo nucleare fatto con Uranio con nucleare fatto da elementi base non radiottivi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In questi 10 anni senza nucleare siamo stati bene. Ora per fare contenti gli americani, bisogna tornare al nucleare spacciato per pulito. Che poi, considerando come funzionano le cose in Italia, il nucleare mica verrà fatto in posti isolati. Abbonderà il clientelismo per dare posti ai raccomandati di turno e costruzioni delle centrali in luoghi non adibiti in cambio di montagne di denaro.
> 
> Intanto, c'è stato un calo grosso dei tumori da quando è stata smantellata la centrale che avevo nelle vicinanze. Personalmente, al costo di avere energia "pulita" (niente è pulito e tutto ha le sue conseguenze), preferisco mille volte pagare i russi. Che poi come ricordi tu, l'energia nucleare è COSTOSISSIMA. Pure se dovessimo tornare a quell'energia, ci vorranno altri decenni, se non vent'anni per ripagare i debiti.


Non ho capito il tuo punto.

Si parla di "nucleare" fatto per fusione, non fissione!

E' ovviamente pulitissimo, in assoluto la più pulita fonte di energia che l'uomo possa mai inventare.

Non ho capito se parli così perchè non hai letto bene la notizia o perchè non conosci la tecnologia.

Un cono è un elemento con valenza 92 che emette isotopi radioattiivi, un conto è un elemento di valenza 1 !
Se inquina una centrale a fusione allora inquina di più un ruscello di montagna.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Si, replicabile ovunque ma la questione di fondo è per quanto tempo si riesce a replicare senza che il "contenitore" nel frattempo collassi.
> 
> Stai cercando di ricreare il Sole in uno spazio contenuto.
> Fai l'involucro nelle meglio superleghe che ci siano, NiCoWTi mettiamoci anche LGBTQ+ ed anche EICCZP che non guasta mai.
> ...


Ma è ovvio che è dal punto di vista tecnologico serviranno decenni di studi ed esperimenti per renderla fruibile sul mercato.
Anche in Europa abbiamo studi avanzatissimi al riguardo.

Ma ilpunto è che è la prima volta che si dimostra la capacità di ottenere un saldo positivo dalla fusione dell'Idrogeno. E' uno step enermme. Significa che lavorandoci si otterranno risultati.

Chiaramente sarà qualcosa di cui beneficeranno i miei nipoti, ma è come avere un enorme mondo luminoso in fondo al tunnel e bisogna solo gestire l'attraversamento del tunnel.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito il tuo punto.
> 
> Si parla di "nucleare" fatto per fusione, non fissione!
> 
> ...


Sulla questione dell'inquinamento non mi esprimo più di tanto, ma la propaganda ufficiale è che con il nucleare si ridurranno i prezzi delle bollette. Niente di più falso, anzi, aumenterebbero a sproposito visti i costi e vista la malafede dei nostri governi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta storia del nucleare pulito è come quella dei vaccini covid senza reazioni avverse.


te pareva che uscivano le scie chimiche!

meglio lasciar parlare gli esperti @pinopalm dacci un aggiornamento!


----------



## sacchino (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


E poi c'è chi, noi italiani, ci definisce fessi, ma noi lo sapevamo e per questo motivo abbiamo sempre rifiutato il nucleare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sulla questione dell'inquinamento non mi esprimo più di tanto, ma la propaganda ufficiale è che con il nucleare si ridurranno i prezzi delle bollette. Niente di più falso, anzi, aumenterebbero a sproposito visti i costi e vista la malafede dei nostri governi.


Ma tu stai parlando di Nucleare come se fossero tutti derivazione dello stesso concetto.

Fusione e fissione sono due cose radicalmente diverse.

Se posso buttarla sul base - base.

Con la fissione devi estrarre un materiale radiottaivo (l'Uranio) e controllarne la divisione tramite sistemi di controllo. Tale divisione genera energia, basata su un materiale radioattivo e crea scoria.

La fusione è in sostanza, prendo l'acqua, divido idrogeno da ossigeno, prendo l'idrogeno, lo comprimo finchè due atomi si fondono formandone uno di elio (quello usato per gonfiare i palloncini). Questa operazione libera una quantità enorme di energia e non produce residui se non una piccolissima (servono pochi atomi) quantità di gas per palloncini.

Capisci che sono principi totalmente differenti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Dicembre 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> E poi c'è chi, noi italiani, ci definisce fessi, ma noi lo sapevamo e per questo motivo abbiamo sempre rifiutato il nucleare.


Il motivo base per non fare nucleare in Italia è che conoscendo il nostro paese, ora che riusciamo a costruire e rendere operativa una centrale a fissione, diventerà matura la tecnologia della fusione.


----------



## sacchino (12 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In questi 10 anni senza nucleare siamo stati bene. Ora per fare contenti gli americani, bisogna tornare al nucleare spacciato per pulito. Che poi, considerando come funzionano le cose in Italia, il nucleare mica verrà fatto in posti isolati. Abbonderà il clientelismo per dare posti ai raccomandati di turno e costruzioni delle centrali in luoghi non adibiti in cambio di montagne di denaro.
> 
> Intanto, c'è stato un calo grosso dei tumori da quando è stata smantellata la centrale che avevo nelle vicinanze. Personalmente, al costo di avere energia "pulita" (niente è pulito e tutto ha le sue conseguenze), preferisco mille volte pagare i russi. Che poi come ricordi tu, l'energia nucleare è COSTOSISSIMA. Pure se dovessimo tornare a quell'energia, ci vorranno altri decenni, se non vent'anni per ripagare i debiti.


E allora non facciamo più niente andiamo a carbone.


----------



## Milanoide (12 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma tu stai parlando di Nucleare come se fossero tutti derivazione dello stesso concetto.
> 
> Fusione e fissione sono due cose radicalmente diverse.
> 
> ...


Che sconcerie!
 
Convochiamo subito la Santa Inquisizione!


----------



## JDT (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Hype a 1000, notizia rivoluzionaria, sono curiosissimo per il futuro di tutto questo, se e come sarà applicabile.


----------



## Nevergiveup (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Mmmmm... lavorando nel mondo del commercio di carburanti forse è meglio che inizi quel corso di laurea in scienze forestali che avevo in mente di fare da un pò, sta forse giungendo il tempo di pensare al piano B


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Queste sono le cose DAVVERO importanti.
> Se risolviamo l'enigma della fusione nucleare, possiamo pensionare fissione, gas, carbone e amenità varie.
> Sarebbe bello se ci tenessimo questa tecnologia ad occidente per i primi tempi, diventando autonomi dal resto del mondo e costruendoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri.
> Poi, una volta che non avremo piu bisogno di loro, potremo dargliela (e farcela pagare a peso d'oro)
> Così che qualche bulletto inutile russo o qualche ciabattaro arabo si rendano conto che quello che hanno sotto i piedi alla fine vale poco e niente


Che bel modo di far avanzare la civiltà... "Alla faccia loro" 

Inoltre non capisco veramente quale sarebbe il vantaggio, porto la palla al campo e non ci faccio giocare il bullo di quartiere, cosi poi puo' andare a picchiare chi se ne sta in disparte.

Mamma mamma, il peggio é che so benissimo che andrà a finire cosi come dici, perché le teste di coccio di chi ci governa. Senza offesa eh, ma che roba é quella del "costruiamoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri"? Cioé scusa? Wakanda forever? Magari tutti belli e sviluppati, con ali che ci escono dal culetto e robot nucleari che lavorano per noi 

Con tutto il rispetto, dopo tuttele ruberie fatte da noi occidentali, dal modo in cui devastiamo contineti altrui per materie prime (e non parlo di gas o petrolio, ma di cotone, cobalto o diamanti per dirne alcuni), sarebbe il minimo condivedere una cosa cosi con tutti. Non solo perché si porrebbe un freno a moltissime guerre inutili, ma anche perché smettendo di usuare edestrarre certe risorse dal terreno ne beneficeremo tutti, il pianeta al netto dei confini é di tutti. Non é che se marciscono in India qui non ne risentiamo.

Poi sicuramente hai le tue valide (non corrette, valide) ragioni socio-politiche, ma davvero tristezza assurda ragionare cosi su una tecnologia che neanche abbiamo ancora.

Anche sapendo che altri paesi "ostili" farebbero esattamente la stessa cosa, queste sono veramente scoperte da condivedere senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che bel modo di far avanzare la civiltà... "Alla faccia loro"
> 
> Inoltre non capisco veramente quale sarebbe il vantaggio, porto la palla al campo e non ci faccio giocare il bullo di quartiere, cosi poi puo' andare a picchiare chi se ne sta in disparte.
> 
> ...


La morale in questo discorso è tutta dalla tua parte, nessun dubbio e nemmeno controbatto perchè sono consapevole di essere moralmente in torto.
Però capisci anche la parte "oscura"... siamo in un mondo da sempre homo hominem lupus, questa gentaglia si è trovata sotto i piedi letteralmente la cuccagna e l'ha usata per destabilizzarci e andarci contro in tutti i modi.
Loro fanno il loro interesse, tutti lo fanno.
Noi facciamo il nostro, o saremo spazzati via.
La tecnologia è l'unico vantaggio che abbiamo rispetto a loro (risorse, demografia, prospettive economiche etc sono tutte dalla loro parte)
Questo è il nostro jolly.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mmmmm... lavorando nel mondo del commercio di carburanti forse è meglio che inizi quel corso di laurea in scienze forestali che avevo in mente di fare da un pò, sta forse giungendo il tempo di pensare al piano B


ti conviene, perchè a noi ci fanno andare in pensione a 112 anni


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La morale in questo discorso è tutta dalla tua parte, nessun dubbio e nemmeno controbatto perchè sono consapevole di essere moralmente in torto.
> Però capisci anche la parte "oscura"... siamo in un mondo da sempre homo hominem lupus, questa gentaglia si è trovata sotto i piedi letteralmente la cuccagna e l'ha usata per destabilizzarci e andarci contro in tutti i modi.
> Loro fanno il loro interesse, tutti lo fanno.
> Noi facciamo il nostro, o saremo spazzati via.
> ...


Scusami eh, ma chi destabilizza chi? Chi é che ha fomentato o sta fomentando guerre in tutto il mondo da secoli? In Africa chi é che si é ribollitto il Congo? Chi ha fatto insediare Mobutu poco dopo delle elezioni libere? Prendo il Congo per esempio, ma non voglio andare troppo lontano. Mi risulta che spesso la cuccagna l'andiamo a cercare noi se non c'é la danno. Dopo aver finito la nostra ovviamente...

Ma ti sembra che il Iraq o Afganistan avevano il potere per destabilizzare qualcosa? 

Dico questo con cognizione di causa, sapendo benissimo da che parte sto (NATO), sapendo benissimo che preferisco infinitamente vivere sotto il controllo USA che quello Cinese o Russo o Arabo, di cui condivido quasi nulla. 

Pero' non facciamo finta che siamo santarelli e che sono sempre gli altri a scagliare la prima pietra, pur non avendo la tua esperienza e conoscenza geopolitica, so bene che non é il caso.

Ripeto, per me i vantaggi sono maggiori agli svantaggi.

Che poi forse sono io, forse sono i miei colleghi, ma noi ricercatori diciamo che abbiamo un concetto un pochettino diverso di come andrebbe condivisa la conoscenza e la ricerca. Non stiamo parlando di una bomba nucleare o di un raggio laser cancella stati (anche se l'esperimento é stato fatto usando il più grande laser nel mondo  ).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ti conviene, perchè a noi ci fanno andare in pensione a 112 anni



Penso che la nostra generazione non arriverà a superare neanche i 75 anni di età
Come sempre, si creperà 1 mese prima dal traguardo pensionistico 

Così come questa notizia, non me ne intendo ma probabilmente noi difficilmente riusciremo ad assistere "all'alba del nuovo mondo"


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia



Contento per chi ci sarà in futuro.


----------



## Djici (12 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma chi destabilizza chi? Chi é che ha fomentato o sta fomentando guerre in tutto il mondo da secoli? In Africa chi é che si é ribollitto il Congo? Chi ha fatto insediare Mobutu poco dopo delle elezioni libere? Prendo il Congo per esempio, ma non voglio andare troppo lontano. Mi risulta che spesso la cuccagna l'andiamo a cercare noi se non c'é la danno. Dopo aver finito la nostra ovviamente...
> 
> Ma ti sembra che il Iraq o Afganistan avevano il potere per destabilizzare qualcosa?
> 
> ...


Per il poco che so, ogni volta che qualcuno fa una scoperta prima pensa al suo tornaconto personale e a trarre vantaggio di questa scoperta.
Se non fosse così non ci sarebbero i paesi che spendono miliardi in ricerca... Perché tanto alla fine avrebbero esattamente la stessa cosa di chi non cerca proprio nulla.

Non dico che sia moralmente giusto.
E solo il modo di funzionare di questo mondo.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

*Stefano Atzeni, ordinario di Fisica alla Sapienza all'Ansa: la tecnica utilizzata è quella del confinamento inerziale tramite laser. Con un impulso di 2,1MJ ne sono stati prodotti 2,5MJ.*


----------



## pazzomania (12 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Stefano Atzeni, ordinario di Fisica alla Sapienza all'Ansa: la tecnica utilizzata è quella del confinamento inerziale tramite laser. Con un impulso di 20MJ ne sono stati prodotti 25MJ.*


Da stasera possiamo accendere persino le stufette elettriche all' aperto.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da stasera possiamo accendere persino le stufette elettriche all' aperto.



Le bollette arriveranno molto prima della “nuova“ fonte di energia


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da stasera possiamo accendere persino le stufette elettriche all' aperto.


piano piano, pure la combustione di un Peto è più efficente


----------



## Buciadignho (12 Dicembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per il poco che so, ogni volta che qualcuno fa una scoperta prima pensa al suo tornaconto personale e a trarre vantaggio di questa scoperta.
> Se non fosse così non ci sarebbero i paesi che spendono miliardi in ricerca... Perché tanto alla fine avrebbero esattamente la stessa cosa di chi non cerca proprio nulla.
> 
> Non dico che sia moralmente giusto.
> E solo il modo di funzionare di questo mondo.


Beh si, i governi e gli enti privati pensano in primis al proprio tornaconto, di sicuro non chi fa le ricerche. Per quanto mi riguarda é come avere la cura per il cancro e tenersela per se. 

In questo caso sei in una situazione di win-win. Perché hai investito si miliardi, ma anche condividendo la tecnologia (e credo e spero che sarà cosi) ne avrai solo benefici sociali ed economici. Partiamo anche dal presupposto che é una tecnologia costosissima, e quindi escludo in partenza il 90% dei paesi.

L'errore che si fa é credere che il contributo sia solo "occidentale". La documentazione in materia é immensa, ricerche Russe, Indiane, Cinesi, Arabe (per citare i soliti) sono li sotto gli occhi di tutti e disponibili per chiunque (certo anche loro avranno come noi i loro segreti di stato). Come in quasi tutti gli aspetti scientifici che puntano a migliorare il mondo. Sarebbe tutto più difficile se ognuno si tenesse per se il frutto delle proprie ricerche, le mie sono tutti disponibili gratutuitamente, cosi come lo sono quelle dei miei colleghi. Ognuno contribusice al puzzle, secondo i fondi e le conoscenze che si hanno. 

In altri ambiti é diverso, quando si parla di difesa o di enti privati si tende come dici al guadagno. Per esempio i farmaci sono sviluppati da fondi privati, che tendono a guadagnarci qualcosa, dopo che il brevetto scade (qualche anno) e che si ha permesso al produttore di rifarsi in gran parte dei soldi spesi e di guadagnarci pure qualcosa si rende pubblico il brevetto ed il mercato viene innondato da farmaci simili (i famosi "generic drugs") che hanno la stessa composizione, ma con nome diverso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Dicembre 2022)

Ricordo una notizia simile neanche troppo tempo fa sulla fusione nucleare, ma in ambito di ricerca europeo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Dicembre 2022)

Approfondendo la cosa ho scoperto che non è vero che è stata prodotta più energia di quella necessaria. Tanto per cambiare i media sparano i titoloni per accalappiare l'attenzione. Estratto di repubblica:


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Queste sono le cose DAVVERO importanti.
> Se risolviamo l'enigma della fusione nucleare, possiamo pensionare fissione, gas, carbone e amenità varie.
> Sarebbe bello se ci tenessimo questa tecnologia ad occidente per i primi tempi, diventando autonomi dal resto del mondo e costruendoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri.
> Poi, una volta che non avremo piu bisogno di loro, potremo dargliela (e farcela pagare a peso d'oro)
> Così che qualche bulletto inutile russo o qualche ciabattaro arabo si rendano conto che quello che hanno sotto i piedi alla fine vale poco e niente


finché ci sono interessi dietro a gas e altro questa cosa della fusione nucleare la vedrai tra 300 anni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (12 Dicembre 2022)

L'altro giorno ho visto un film con Keanu Reeves del 1996 che parlava di queste robe qui. Profetico.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Dicembre 2022)

IL grado di evoluzione di una civlità oramai viene misurata da come sappiamo sfruttare le energie: 
Civiltà tipo I: sa utilizzare tutta l'energia del Pianeta in cui vive (siamo a 0,7 in questo momento, ci arriviamo tra il 2200-2300)
Civiltà tipo II: sa utilizzare tutta l'energia della proprio sistema solare
Civiltà tipo III: sa utilizzare tutta l'energia della propria galassia 

Una civiltà tipo III ci guarderebbe come noi guardiamo un lombrico, forse


----------



## elpacoderoma (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


"L' energia non si crea e non si distrugge" cit.


----------



## livestrong (12 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma chi destabilizza chi? Chi é che ha fomentato o sta fomentando guerre in tutto il mondo da secoli? In Africa chi é che si é ribollitto il Congo? Chi ha fatto insediare Mobutu poco dopo delle elezioni libere? Prendo il Congo per esempio, ma non voglio andare troppo lontano. Mi risulta che spesso la cuccagna l'andiamo a cercare noi se non c'é la danno. Dopo aver finito la nostra ovviamente...
> 
> Ma ti sembra che il Iraq o Afganistan avevano il potere per destabilizzare qualcosa?
> 
> ...


"Donare" una tecnologia di questo tipo a un paese arretrato non farebbe altro che far arricchire ancor di più quelle 10-20 persone a scapito delle altre. Generalmente infatti il grande nemico del progresso è la corruzione e l'interesse individuale, non di certo quello collettivo. Internet nasce negli USA e oggi lo utilizzano tutti, stessa cosa per l'automobile, la televisione e quant'altro. Questo per dire che in realtà l'occidente è sempre stato ben disposto a condividere le proprie scoperte col mondo, certo traendone un guadagno non indifferente.

Occorrerebbe innanzitutto sviluppare questa tecnologia, poi testarla nell'arco di anni, dotare ogni nazione di impianti specifici, addestrare il personale tecnico... Tutte queste spese chi le sosterrebbe? L'occidente, per vedere poi la Cina (o chi per essa) metter le mani sugli introiti della vendita dell'energia pulita a nazioni satellite nel sud-est asiatico?

No, mi spiace. Nel terzo mondo bisogna costruire due cose: ospedali e scuole. Stanno ancora all'epoca pre-illuminista. Dare in mano al Congo la tecnologia per produrre energia pulita vorrebbe dire farli ammazzare tra loro e far banchettare gli avvoltoi sui cadaveri.


----------



## Djici (12 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh si, i governi e gli enti privati pensano in primis al proprio tornaconto, di sicuro non chi fa le ricerche. Per quanto mi riguarda é come avere la cura per il cancro e tenersela per se.
> 
> In questo caso sei in una situazione di win-win. Perché hai investito si miliardi, ma anche condividendo la tecnologia (e credo e spero che sarà cosi) ne avrai solo benefici sociali ed economici. Partiamo anche dal presupposto che é una tecnologia costosissima, e quindi escludo in partenza il 90% dei paesi.
> 
> ...


Io parlavo in generale.
In questo caso specifico sono per lo più ricerche internazionali.
Poi non sono di certo un esperto e non ti potrei dire che questo esperimento di cui parlano nella discussione sia internazionale o no.
Se la scoperta viene fatta da un team internazionale ovviamente le ricadute saranno per più paesi.
Se quelli che ci riescono invece saranno un team privato o statale... Allora le cose potrebbero cambiare.
Ci mettono un brevetto e allora o compri da loro o non fai nulla.
Certo puoi anche scegliere di ricercare nella stessa direzione che è stata scelta da loro ma con il rischio di essere attaccato per avere copiato un brevetto.

A me piaceva la risposta di @Trumpusconi perché era la risposta di qualcuno che non ci porge l'altra guancia... Ma che risponde a toni.
Ma forse se l'obiettivo e mettere in dofricolta Russia e paesi esportatori di petrolio/gas allora e quasi meglio dare tutto a tutti in modo che non solo non vendano più nulla a l'occidente... Ma nemmeno a nessun'altro che sia Africa o Asia...
La loro economia colasserebbe nel giro di poco tempo.
Non male come risposta a chi ha voluto prendere per le palle con il gas


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> "L' energia non si crea e non si distrugge" cit.


anche perchè all'utente finale interessa l'energia elettrica che si produce attraverso le varie conversioni e trasformazioni di energia che introducono sempre delle perdite: fusione->vapore->turbina->generatore->rete.

Io la vedo semplicemente come una nuova fonte alternativa coi suoi vantaggi e svantaggi, quando sarà pronta capiremo (capiranno i nipoti) quanto sarà conveniente o dannosa


----------



## Gunnar67 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la transizione energetica in atto in qualche paese occidentale dovrai farla con ciò che hai a disposizione e pagherai duramente per farlo, mentre altrove continuano a fregarsene
> non è una cosa che vedrà la nostra generazione
> 
> poi bisogna capire se rimarrà solo lo sviluppo per scopi civili o gli scienziati venderanno il culo *come sempre e verrà usata per scopi bellici prima*


La fusione nucleare per scopi bellici é la base di tutte le bombe termonucleari che ci sono in in giro ed é stata implementata giá da 70 anni. Quindi in questo caso il problema non si pone. Le attuali bombe funzionano con una bella bomba a fissione al centro (uranio o plutonio) che fa da innesco, circondata da deuterio e trizio (la parte a fusione). Il difficile é (era?) controllare la fusione nucleare e utilizzarla in una centrale di produzione dell'energia, perché l'unico modo conosciuto per innescare la fusione era fare detonare una bomba a fissione (non molto pratico). A quanto pare hanno trovato il modo (confinamento magnetico etc...) di controllare la fusione.


----------



## Gunnar67 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ricordo una notizia simile neanche troppo tempo fa sulla fusione nucleare, ma in ambito di ricerca europeo.


E' il progetto ITER a cui collabora anche l'Italia.


----------



## pinopalm (12 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> direi di chiamare in causa @pinopalm (spero di non sbagliare utente), che se se la sente può fare un punto della situazione alla portata di tutti





willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te pareva che uscivano le scie chimiche!
> 
> meglio lasciar parlare gli esperti @pinopalm dacci un aggiornamento!


Avevo dato lo scoop di questa notizia in un mio messaggio precedente, che vi invito a rileggere https://www.milanworld.net/threads/germania-si-ritorna-al-nucleare-per-far-fronte-alla-crisi-energetica.119539/post-2747495 (spero che mettere il link di un messaggio milanworld non mi faccia bannare). Evidentemente hanno finalmente fatto i calcoli che hanno confermato che c’è stato un guadagno netto d'energia. Comunque vorrei reiterare che questa macchina si e' cercato di dimostrate solo l'ignition (l’innescamento) della reazione a fusione. Essendo qualcosa che proviene da origini militari non ha niente intorno per produrre in maniera pratica energia (per esempio elettricità) utilizzabile. Come sempre "the devil is in the details". Anche quando si fecero i primi reattori nucleari a fissione si diceva che avrebbero prodotto energia "too cheap to meter" (cioè' che no valeva neanche la pena di avere un contatore perché non sarebbe costata quasi niente). In realtà i costi maggiori vennero proprio nella conversione dell'energia prodotta dalla reazione a fissione in energia elettrica. Il nocciolo di un reattore a fissione e' molto più piccolo di tutto a quello che c’è in una installazione nucleare. Lo stesso varrà per la fusione. Vi ho gia' esternato al mio scetticismo, specialmente in termini di materiali, in quanto ai problemi e alla sfida tecnologica che rappresenta un reattore a fusione nucleare, che, come reiterato da @Milanoide, deve riprodurre qualcosa di simile alla situazione che c’è' nel sole. Siamo lungi da arrivarci. Andiamo adesso alla macchina dell' LLNL (Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory) la NIF (National Ignition Facility). Questa e' diversa dalle altre macchine Tokamak (tipo JET o ITER) a confinamento magnetico. In effetti qui si usano dei lasers superpotenti sparati su un bersaglio minuscolo (due millimetri di diametro) praticamente un pisello (legume) che contiene il combustibile, una miscela di deuterio e trizio. Grazie a questo si raggiungono condizioni di centinaia di milioni di gradi e svariati miliardi di atmosfere di pressione che consentono di innescare la fusione per qualche miliardesimo di secondo. Come vedete questo e' un processo non continuo ma pulsato, che richiederebbe quindi di cambiare il bersaglio per continuare a generare energia, che a sua volta, deve essere convertita in maniera pratica, non si sa come per il momento, in energia utilizzabile. Se e' vero quello che di ce Atzeni, che tra l’altro ho conosciuto in gioventù' a Frascati quando mi era venuta la velleità di dedicarmi alla ricerca sulla fusione, si producono 25MJ per 20MJ inseriti. Estendiamo questo numero a una centrale normale. Diciamo che vogliamo produrre 1000MW (elettrici) netti tipici per soddisfare le necessita' di una citta' di un milione di abitanti negli Stati Uniti (in Europa credo che ce ne voglia la meta'). Dobbiamo quindi immettere 5000 MWe per produrne 6000. Qui finisce come in una bomba a idrogeno dove si fa esplodere una bomba atomica (a fissione) per innescare la reazione a fusione della bomba a idrogeno. Quello che voglio dire e' che ci vorrebbero 5 reattori nucleari a fissione da 1000 MWe per fornire l'energia necessaria al reattore a fusione. Mi sembra abbastanza problematico. Come al solito, forse fra 50 anni ce la faremo ad avere una risoluzione pratica per la fusione nucleare. Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## pinopalm (12 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma è un nucleare che si basa sulla fusione di 2 atomi di Idrogeno per farne uno di Elio.
> Che "sporcizia" vuoi che producano?
> 
> Non confondiamo nucleare fatto con Uranio con nucleare fatto da elementi base non radiottivi.


Scusa, ma vorrei contraddirti. Prima di tutto non si usano due atomi d'idrogeno ma bensì due isotopi dell'idrogeno, il deuterio e il trizio. Probabilmente tu ti riferivi a quello che avviene nel sole, dove in realtà vengono coinvolti quattro atomi d'idrogeno in una sequenza di reazioni che culmina con la produzione di un atomo di elio. Per la reazione a fusione qui sulla terra si prende una scorciatoia (che avviene nella sequenza che menzionavo prima) e la reazione di fusione deuterio-trizio produce neutroni che poi sono i portatori della maggior parte dell'energia prodotta (quasi il 90%). Ora i neutroni sono la croce e la delizia anche nei reattori a fissione. E' vero come dici tu. in un altro messaggio, che nei reattori a fissione, a causa della trasmutazione producono ulteriori attinidi radioattivi nonché prodotti di fissione anche li' radioattivi, ma la presenza di neutroni in un reattore a fusione ( e li' i flussi neutronici sono piu' di 100 volte piu' grandi di quelli in un reattore a fusione con conseguenti problemi di irraggiamento) attivano i materiali strutturali (isotopi dell'acciaio per esempio) rendedoli materiali radioattivi. Il problema e' in scala minore pero' non si puo' dire che e' tutto pulito.


----------



## Marilson (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Queste sono le cose DAVVERO importanti.
> Se risolviamo l'enigma della fusione nucleare, possiamo pensionare fissione, gas, carbone e amenità varie.
> Sarebbe bello se ci tenessimo questa tecnologia ad occidente per i primi tempi, diventando autonomi dal resto del mondo e costruendoci la nostra utopia alla faccia degli altri.
> Poi, una volta che non avremo piu bisogno di loro, potremo dargliela (e farcela pagare a peso d'oro)
> Così che qualche bulletto inutile russo o qualche ciabattaro arabo si rendano conto che quello che hanno sotto i piedi alla fine vale poco e niente



lo scenario che auspichi prevedra' l'instaurazione di un clima di instabilita' geopolitica senza precedenti. 50 anni fa a Dubai e Jeddah c'erano capanne di pastori, ora grattacieli. Purtroppo gli arabi vorranno continuare a mantenere quel tenore di vita, che richiede un pompaggio di soldi costante da parte dell'occidente. La conversione ad altri settori (turismo, finanziario, servizi) puo' mitigare, ma la realta' e' che senza comprargli il petrolio tornerebbero nell'eta' della pietra senza passare dal via, e siccome sono suscettibili, non la prenderanno bene senza reagire. Roba che 11/9 scansati proprio..


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Avevo dato lo scoop di questa notizia in un mio messaggio precedente, che vi invito a rileggere https://www.milanworld.net/threads/germania-si-ritorna-al-nucleare-per-far-fronte-alla-crisi-energetica.119539/post-2747495 (spero che mettere il link di un messaggio milanworld non mi faccia bannare). Evidentemente hanno finalmente fatto i calcoli che hanno confermato che c’è stato un guadagno netto d'energia. Comunque vorrei reiterare che questa macchina si e' cercato di dimostrate solo l'ignition (l’innescamento) della reazione a fusione. Essendo qualcosa che proviene da origini militari non ha niente intorno per produrre in maniera pratica energia (per esempio elettricità) utilizzabile. Come sempre "the devil is in the details". Anche quando si fecero i primi reattori nucleari a fissione si diceva che avrebbero prodotto energia "too cheap to meter" (cioè' che no valeva neanche la pena di avere un contatore perché non sarebbe costata quasi niente). In realtà i costi maggiori vennero proprio nella conversione dell'energia prodotta dalla reazione a fissione in energia elettrica. Il nocciolo di un reattore a fissione e' molto più piccolo di tutto a quello che c’è in una installazione nucleare. Lo stesso varrà per la fusione. Vi ho gia' esternato al mio scetticismo, specialmente in termini di materiali, in quanto ai problemi e alla sfida tecnologica che rappresenta un reattore a fusione nucleare, che, come reiterato da @Milanoide, deve riprodurre qualcosa di simile alla situazione che c’è' nel sole. Siamo lungi da arrivarci. Andiamo adesso alla macchina dell' LLNL (Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory) la NIF (National Ignition Facility). Questa e' diversa dalle altre macchine Tokamak (tipo JET o ITER) a confinamento magnetico. In effetti qui si usano dei lasers superpotenti sparati su un bersaglio minuscolo (due millimetri di diametro) praticamente un pisello (legume) che contiene il combustibile, una miscela di deuterio e trizio. Grazie a questo si raggiungono condizioni di centinaia di milioni di gradi e svariati miliardi di atmosfere di pressione che consentono di innescare la fusione per qualche miliardesimo di secondo. Come vedete questo e' un processo non continuo ma pulsato, che richiederebbe quindi di cambiare il bersaglio per continuare a generare energia, che a sua volta, deve essere convertita in maniera pratica, non si sa come per il momento, in energia utilizzabile.* Se e' vero quello che di ce Atzeni, che tra l’altro ho conosciuto in gioventù' a Frascati quando mi era venuta la velleità di dedicarmi alla ricerca sulla fusione, si producono 25MJ per 20MJ inseriti. Estendiamo questo numero a una centrale normale. Diciamo che vogliamo produrre 1000MW (elettrici) netti tipici per soddisfare le necessita' di una citta' di un milione di abitanti negli Stati Uniti (in Europa credo che ce ne voglia la meta'). Dobbiamo quindi immettere 5000 MWe per produrne 6000. Qui finisce come in una bomba a idrogeno dove si fa esplodere una bomba atomica (a fissione) per innescare la reazione a fusione della bomba a idrogeno. Quello che voglio dire e' che ci vorrebbero 5 reattori nucleari a fissione da 1000 MWe per fornire l'energia necessaria al reattore a fusione. Mi sembra abbastanza problematico. Come al solito, forse fra 50 anni ce la faremo ad avere una risoluzione pratica per la fusione nucleare. Chi vivrà vedrà.*


Grazie tante Pino, ho riletto quel tuo post dove anticipavi il tutto, vedremo poi da fonti ufficiali cosa confermeranno.
Con le mie 4 nozioni di termodinamica e macchine mi ritrovo in tutti i problemi che hai sollevato, di sicuro serve che di pari passo ci siano sviluppi anche in altre discipline tipo la scienza dei materiali, o un nuovo concept di centrale termo-elettrica.
Illuminante la parte in neretto.


----------



## pinopalm (12 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno ho visto un film con Keanu Reeves del 1996 che parlava di queste robe qui. Profetico.


Quel film "Reazione a catena" (traduco il titolo dall' inglese, non so come si chiamasse in italiano) lasciava alquanto a desiderare, perché il titolo si riferiva al processo che avviene in un rettore a fissione (la reazione a catena appunto) e loro volevano parlare di un' improbabile reazione a fusione invece. Tra l'altro un parte delle scene di quel film vennero girate all' ANL (Argonne National Laboratory), quelle della fuga in particolare, da dove ti sto scrivendo adesso.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Dicembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma vorrei contraddirti. Prima di tutto non si usano due atomi d'idrogeno ma bensì due isotopi dell'idrogeno, il deuterio e il trizio. Probabilmente tu ti riferivi a quello che avviene nel sole, dove in realtà vengono coinvolti quattro atomi d'idrogeno in una sequenza di reazioni che culmina con la produzione di un atomo di elio. Per la reazione a fusione qui sulla terra si prende una scorciatoia (che avviene nella sequenza che menzionavo prima) e la reazione di fusione deuterio-trizio produce neutroni che poi sono i portatori della maggior parte dell'energia prodotta (quasi il 90%). Ora i neutroni sono la croce e la delizia anche nei reattori a fissione. E' vero come dici tu. in un altro messaggio, che nei reattori a fissione, a causa della trasmutazione producono ulteriori attinidi radioattivi nonché prodotti di fissione anche li' radioattivi, ma la presenza di neutroni in un reattore a fusione ( e li' i flussi neutronici sono piu' di 100 volte piu' grandi di quelli in un reattore a fusione con conseguenti problemi di irraggiamento) attivano i materiali strutturali (isotopi dell'acciaio per esempio) rendedoli materiali radioattivi. *Il problema e' in scala minore pero' non si puo' dire che e' tutto pulito.*


Infatti avevo sentito, sempre da parte di un altro intenditore qui sul forum, che il nucleare pulito è tutto tranne che pulito. In ogni caso, penso si possa smentire che sia un energia "facile" e soprattutto poco costosa.


----------



## Maurizio91 (12 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi 20 anni no, ma se confermata la notizia, come pare, cambierà il mondo.


Energia (potenzialmente) infinita?
Dire che sarebbe epocale non rende l'idea del cambiamento. In teoria staremmo parlando del più grande evento della storia di questo pianeta.
Siccome la società umana da quando esiste vive di speculazione, il fatto di far saltare il banco della millenaria competizione tra umani mi impedisce di immaginare cosa potrebbe succedere.

Per questi motivi, io volerei ultra-basso e aspetterei di capire la portata dell'evento: 
cioè, qualitativamente si riuscirebbe a ricavare energia che neanche le cheats di Age of empires, ma sul piano quantitativo di cosa parliamo? Per dire, anche l'energia solare è teoricamente energia gratuita "infinita", ma non mi pare abbia cambiato il mondo. Perché le quantità sono troppo troppo basse


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La morale in questo discorso è tutta dalla tua parte, nessun dubbio e nemmeno controbatto perchè sono consapevole di essere moralmente in torto.
> Però capisci anche la parte "oscura"... siamo in un mondo da sempre homo hominem lupus, questa gentaglia si è trovata sotto i piedi letteralmente la cuccagna e l'ha usata per destabilizzarci e andarci contro in tutti i modi.
> Loro fanno il loro interesse, tutti lo fanno.
> Noi facciamo il nostro, o saremo spazzati via.
> ...


figuriamoci se potessero gli altri ci avrebbero già spazzato via dalla faccia della terra e noi dobbiamo star li a pensare più a loro che a noi.
ma per piacere.
stiamo davanti altrimenti ci disintegrano, non sono mica così politically correct come noi.


----------



## Djici (12 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> figuriamoci se potessero gli altri ci avrebbero già spazzato via dalla faccia della terra e noi dobbiamo star li a pensare più a loro che a noi.
> ma per piacere.
> stiamo davanti altrimenti ci disintegrano, non sono mica così politically correct come noi.


Anche questo e vero.
Energia infinita e a basso costo significa stroncare la concorrenza.
Così come loro l'hanno stroncata con la manodopera a basso costo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> lo scenario che auspichi prevedra' l'instaurazione di un clima di instabilita' geopolitica senza precedenti. 50 anni fa a Dubai e Jeddah c'erano capanne di pastori, ora grattacieli. Purtroppo gli arabi vorranno continuare a mantenere quel tenore di vita, che richiede un pompaggio di soldi costante da parte dell'occidente. La conversione ad altri settori (turismo, finanziario, servizi) puo' mitigare, ma la realta' e' che senza comprargli il petrolio tornerebbero nell'eta' della pietra senza passare dal via, e siccome sono suscettibili, non la prenderanno bene senza reagire. Roba che 11/9 scansati proprio..


cosa fanno, ci lanciano i cammelli?
la ruota gira per tutti, anche per loro...


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Avevo dato lo scoop di questa notizia in un mio messaggio precedente, che vi invito a rileggere https://www.milanworld.net/threads/germania-si-ritorna-al-nucleare-per-far-fronte-alla-crisi-energetica.119539/post-2747495 (spero che mettere il link di un messaggio milanworld non mi faccia bannare). Evidentemente hanno finalmente fatto i calcoli che hanno confermato che c’è stato un guadagno netto d'energia. Comunque vorrei reiterare che questa macchina si e' cercato di dimostrate solo l'ignition (l’innescamento) della reazione a fusione. Essendo qualcosa che proviene da origini militari non ha niente intorno per produrre in maniera pratica energia (per esempio elettricità) utilizzabile. Come sempre "the devil is in the details". Anche quando si fecero i primi reattori nucleari a fissione si diceva che avrebbero prodotto energia "too cheap to meter" (cioè' che no valeva neanche la pena di avere un contatore perché non sarebbe costata quasi niente). In realtà i costi maggiori vennero proprio nella conversione dell'energia prodotta dalla reazione a fissione in energia elettrica. Il nocciolo di un reattore a fissione e' molto più piccolo di tutto a quello che c’è in una installazione nucleare. Lo stesso varrà per la fusione. Vi ho gia' esternato al mio scetticismo, specialmente in termini di materiali, in quanto ai problemi e alla sfida tecnologica che rappresenta un reattore a fusione nucleare, che, come reiterato da @Milanoide, deve riprodurre qualcosa di simile alla situazione che c’è' nel sole. Siamo lungi da arrivarci. Andiamo adesso alla macchina dell' LLNL (Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory) la NIF (National Ignition Facility). Questa e' diversa dalle altre macchine Tokamak (tipo JET o ITER) a confinamento magnetico. In effetti qui si usano dei lasers superpotenti sparati su un bersaglio minuscolo (due millimetri di diametro) praticamente un pisello (legume) che contiene il combustibile, una miscela di deuterio e trizio. Grazie a questo si raggiungono condizioni di centinaia di milioni di gradi e svariati miliardi di atmosfere di pressione che consentono di innescare la fusione per qualche miliardesimo di secondo. Come vedete questo e' un processo non continuo ma pulsato, che richiederebbe quindi di cambiare il bersaglio per continuare a generare energia, che a sua volta, deve essere convertita in maniera pratica, non si sa come per il momento, in energia utilizzabile. Se e' vero quello che di ce Atzeni, che tra l’altro ho conosciuto in gioventù' a Frascati quando mi era venuta la velleità di dedicarmi alla ricerca sulla fusione, si producono 25MJ per 20MJ inseriti. Estendiamo questo numero a una centrale normale. Diciamo che vogliamo produrre 1000MW (elettrici) netti tipici per soddisfare le necessita' di una citta' di un milione di abitanti negli Stati Uniti (in Europa credo che ce ne voglia la meta'). *Dobbiamo quindi immettere 5000 MWe per produrne 6000. Qui finisce come in una bomba a idrogeno dove si fa esplodere una bomba atomica (a fissione) per innescare la reazione a fusione della bomba a idrogeno. Quello che voglio dire e' che ci vorrebbero 5 reattori nucleari a fissione da 1000 MWe per fornire l'energia necessaria al reattore a fusione*. Mi sembra abbastanza problematico. Come al solito, forse fra 50 anni ce la faremo ad avere una risoluzione pratica per la fusione nucleare. Chi vivrà vedrà.


detta così a me non sembra tanto brutta  .

magari col guadagno del 20% diventa un po' lunga ma ipotizzando di migliorare la percentuale si potrebbero mettere centrali in serie partendo per dire da una da 1000MW che produce 1200MW, 1000 li reimpieghi in un'altro ciclo e 200 li usi... ma puoi reimpiegarli sempre nella stessa ed avere quei 200MW da riutilizzare in continuo, no?

non trovo dove sta il problema. i costi forse saranno altissimi subito ma se poi portano ad avere l'energia gratis è un investimento che dovrebbe ripagarsi alla svelta... no?


----------



## Swaitak (12 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> detta così a me non sembra tanto brutta  .
> 
> magari col guadagno del 20% diventa un po' lunga ma ipotizzando di migliorare la percentuale si potrebbero mettere centrali in serie partendo per dire da una da 1000MW che produce 1200MW, 1000 li reimpieghi in un'altro ciclo e 200 li usi... ma puoi reimpiegarli sempre nella stessa ed avere quei 200MW da riutilizzare in continuo, no?
> 
> non trovo dove sta il problema. i costi forse saranno altissimi subito ma se poi portano ad avere l'energia gratis è un investimento che dovrebbe ripagarsi alla svelta... no?


però nel computo finale dovresti mettere tutto, anche l'energia necessaria per ricavare gli elementi che servono ed il rendimento degli eventuali laser.
Certo magari nel frattempo aumenteremo anche i rendimenti delle turbine ed il recupero di energia


----------



## pinopalm (12 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> detta così a me non sembra tanto brutta  .
> 
> magari col guadagno del 20% diventa un po' lunga ma ipotizzando di migliorare la percentuale si potrebbero mettere centrali in serie partendo per dire da una da 1000MW che produce 1200MW, 1000 li reimpieghi in un' altro ciclo e 200 li usi... ma puoi reimpiegarli sempre nella stessa ed avere quei 200MW da riutilizzare in continuo, no?
> 
> non trovo dove sta il problema. i costi forse saranno altissimi subito ma se poi portano ad avere l'energia gratis è un investimento che dovrebbe ripagarsi alla svelta... no?


Ovviamente i costi sarebbero molto alti, ma un altro problema e' come trasferire tutta quell'energia elettrica. Io ho visto le linee che hanno dovuto mettere per qualche MW per il ToreSupra (il predecessore di ITER) a Cadarache ed era impressionante, ma non oso immaginare per 1000 MW. Poi, boh non sono un esperto di linee elettriche e magari non e' un problema.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2022)

Bravi ragazzi, discussione di alto livello e interessante, con utenti preparatissimi.

Il mio timore però è che l'annuncio di Biden di domani sia un po' fuffa, e niente di particolarmente "game changing". Non scientificamente rivoluzionario, magari solo un piccolissimo passo in avanti. Un annuncio efficace più che altro a livello di propaganda e ben collocato nello scenario politico/internazionale del momento.

Si vedrà...


----------



## Kayl (12 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bravi ragazzi, discussione di alto livello e interessante, con utenti preparatissimi.
> 
> Il mio timore però è che l'annuncio di Biden di domani sia un po' fuffa, e niente di particolarmente "game changing". Non scientificamente rivoluzionario, magari solo un piccolissimo passo in avanti. Un annuncio efficace più che altro a livello di propaganda e ben collocato nello scenario politico/internazionale del momento.
> 
> Si vedrà...


credi che se biden parli di questa roba lui abbia la benché minima idea di cosa sia? Non sa neanche se è vivo o morto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> credi che se biden parli di questa roba lui abbia la benché minima idea di cosa sia? Non sa neanche se è vivo o morto.



Ah concordo!
Ma più che Biden temo proprio la notizia in sé, mi sembra già di aver letto dei ridimensionamenti dopo i titoloni di stamattina.
Oltre al discorso di Biden immagino ci sarà anche un comunicato del dipartimento energia, quindi vedremo. Anzi, vedrete voi. Io purtroppo dell'argomento ne capisco poco o nulla, cercherò di capire la reale portata della notizia leggendo i vostri post


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bravi ragazzi, discussione di alto livello e interessante, con utenti preparatissimi.
> 
> Il mio timore però è che l'annuncio di Biden di domani sia un po' fuffa, e niente di particolarmente "game changing". Non scientificamente rivoluzionario, magari solo un piccolissimo passo in avanti. Un annuncio efficace più che altro a livello di propaganda e ben collocato nello scenario politico/internazionale del momento.
> 
> Si vedrà...


eh si sembra proprio caschi un po' a fagiolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Dicembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ovviamente i costi sarebbero molto alti, ma un altro problema e' come trasferire tutta quell'energia elettrica. Io ho visto le linee che hanno dovuto mettere per qualche MW per il ToreSupra (il predecessore di ITER) a Cadarache ed era impressionante, ma non oso immaginare per 1000 MW. Poi, boh non sono un esperto di linee elettriche e magari non e' un problema.


eh io non ne ho assolutamente idea e di certo ci saranno 1000 problemi, però magari potrebbe essere utile piazzarne 1 vicino alle grandi città e già così magari copri una gran parte della richiesta. è già qualcosa.
vedremo ma mi fido di te se dici che siamo lontani.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Mi sembra propaganda. Se poi lo dice quel cadavere, stiamo freschi.

Ci lavorano da 50 anni e guarda caso ora che siamo in una fase di emergenza energetica, viene fuori 'sta storia.

Vediamo se fanno come i vagginih, chissà quante dosi ci vorranno per mettere su una centrale che produca VERAMENTE energia.


----------



## vota DC (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io lo dico dall' inizio della Guerra, la transizione energetica in atto nel mondo odierno, nel cervello di Putin deve per forza aver toccato qualcosa.
> Sarebbe un movente da manuale.


C'è una transizione energetica in atto nel mondo? Il fatto che il Portogallo abbia fatto meglio dell'Italia e della Francia sulle rinnovabili la dice lunga. I mezzi e le possibilità c'erano ma la politica continua a fare di tutto per boicottarla, nei paesi periferici come appunto il Portogallo si è fatto qualcosa in più.
Non parliamo poi dei paesi africani: in alcuni di essi hanno pure dimenticato le tecniche agricole. Purtroppo i paesi in aumento demografico hanno impatto NEGATIVO sulla tecnologia, a parte Israele che si moltiplicano come conigli (non per niente rabbi somiglia molto a Rabbit)


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Sarebbe ora che l'Italia si svegliasse col nucleare, stiamo con le pezze al culo, ci manteniamo da anni grazie al turismo, abbiamo ancora una mentalità retrogada da bottega di paese


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bravi ragazzi, discussione di alto livello e interessante, con utenti preparatissimi.
> 
> Il mio timore però è che l'annuncio di Biden di domani sia un po' fuffa, e niente di particolarmente "game changing". Non scientificamente rivoluzionario, magari solo un piccolissimo passo in avanti. Un annuncio efficace più che altro a livello di propaganda e ben collocato nello scenario politico/internazionale del momento.
> 
> Si vedrà...


certo potrebbe essere benissimo tipo la corsa allo spazio, considerando anche che i cinesi qualche mese fa avevano annunciato qualcosa di grosso nel campo.

Per me la strada è lunga, perchè ogni parte del processo richiederà tempo per essere ottimizzata e per raggiungere standard di sicurezza elevatissimi, come accade per ogni prodotto.

Fortunatamente ci sono altri settori energetici in costante via di sviluppo, altrettanto validi e già disponibili, per cui lascerei le preoccupazioni per la fusione a chi vorrà vincere un nobel e agli investitori.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Dicembre 2022)

Forse questa scoperta era nota a tutti da tempo... forse per questo ci si scanna per il granaio d'Europa sbattendosene di chi vende combustibili fossili.


----------



## mabadi (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Come disse qualcuna per la fusione nucleare da cinquant'anni mancano 10 anni alla realizzazione.
speriamo


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bravi ragazzi, discussione di alto livello e interessante, con utenti preparatissimi.
> 
> Il mio timore però è che l'annuncio di Biden di domani sia un po' fuffa, e niente di particolarmente "game changing". Non scientificamente rivoluzionario, magari solo un piccolissimo passo in avanti. Un annuncio efficace più che altro a livello di propaganda e ben collocato nello scenario politico/internazionale del momento.
> 
> Si vedrà...


Diciamo che sicuramente è un annuncio per ora simbolico (ma comunque importante) e altrettanto sicuramente è propaganda farlo uscire in questo momento 
Ma sono le regole del gioco


----------



## peo74 (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Bella discussione!
Da ignorante in materia leggo con curiosità


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come annunciato da Financial Times e Washington Post , anticipando il comunicato del dipartimento dell' energia degli Stati Uniti, per la prima volta nella storia si è creata energia netta dalla fusione nucleare ( è stata prodotta più energia di quella immessa per produrre la fusione)
> 
> L' energia illimitata e pulita non è più utopia


Mah, sono contento ma temo ci vorranno altri 20 anni minimo


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

*Mark Hermann, direttore del National Ignition Facility, parla di un esperimento di fusione a confinamento inerziale che ha prodotto più energia di quella introdotta tramite laser. *

*Per la prima volta nella storia si è ottenata più energia in uscita (3.15 Mega Joule) di quella immessa (2.05 MJ).

Il direttore ha aggiunto che il laser impiegato ha assorbito dalla rete elettrica ben 300MJ per produrre il fascio necessario a creare le condizioni ideali per l'esperimento.
Saranno quindi necessari molti nuovi step per rendere la fusione nucleare una fonte di energia futura.*

La traduzione è mia, aggiornerò con il video quando si concluderà la diretta


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mark Hermann, direttore del National Ignition Facility, parla di un esperimento di fusione a confinamento inerziale che ha prodotto più energia di quella introdotta tramite laser. *
> 
> *Per la prima volta nella storia si è ottenata più energia in uscita (3.5 Mega Joule) di quella immessa (2.05 MJ).
> 
> ...


Energia gratis per tutti

Ma chiede a ste scemenze? Hanno abbattuto la torre di Babele di Tesla perchè pensavano che la corrente wifi non avrebbe garantito profitto..


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mark Hermann, direttore del National Ignition Facility, parla di un esperimento di fusione a confinamento inerziale che ha prodotto più energia di quella introdotta tramite laser. *
> 
> *Per la prima volta nella storia si è ottenata più energia in uscita (3.5 Mega Joule) di quella immessa (2.05 MJ).
> 
> ...


Come pensavo, il passo avanti sembra esserci in ambito sperimentale, ma quei 300MJ a monte del processo mi fanno capire che ne deve passare acqua sotto i ponti


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Energia gratis per tutti
> 
> Ma chiede a ste scemenze? Hanno abbattuto la torre di Babele di Tesla perchè pensavano che la corrente wifi non avrebbe garantito profitto..


il ''padronato'' esagera sempre


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mark Hermann, direttore del National Ignition Facility, parla di un esperimento di fusione a confinamento inerziale che ha prodotto più energia di quella introdotta tramite laser. *
> 
> *Per la prima volta nella storia si è ottenata più energia in uscita (3.5 Mega Joule) di quella immessa (2.05 MJ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

a -1:04 Parla la SCIENZAH


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mark Hermann, direttore del National Ignition Facility, parla di un esperimento di fusione a confinamento inerziale che ha prodotto più energia di quella introdotta tramite laser. *
> 
> *Per la prima volta nella storia si è ottenata più energia in uscita (3.5 Mega Joule) di quella immessa (2.05 MJ).
> 
> ...



Il discorso di nonno Biden è saltato, forse certe cose era complicato leggerle anche sui cartelloni di suggerimento. 

Comunque hanno detto che ci vorranno 30 anni.

Io pensavo più di 50, quindi se Dio vorrà forse il mio commento non arriverà dall'aldilà come avevo scritto.
Però avrò la mano un po' tremolante per scrivere il post


----------



## fabri47 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Sta notizia è una scusa per far nuovamente propaganda al nucleare e, quindi, andare contro ai russi affinchè non possano vendere l'energia agli altri. Stranamente, dalla guerra si è tornati a parlare di nucleare, mentre le bollette prima anche senza nucleare non erano così alte.


----------



## UDG (13 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il discorso di nonno Biden è saltato, forse certe cose era complicato leggerle anche sui cartelloni di suggerimento.
> 
> Comunque hanno detto che ci vorranno 30 anni.
> 
> ...


Io ne avrò 65 sperando di arrivarci


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

intanto pensando al solo laser che stanno utilizzando (lo hanno reso ancora più potente per raggiungere il risultato), si capisce che non ne usciremo con un pugno di mosche. 
Da questo tipo di esperimenti possiamo ricavamo tantissime tecnologie per la vita di tutti i giorni.
Spero funzioni anche l'esperimento in Francia, con l'altra tecnica.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> intanto pensando al solo laser che stanno utilizzando (lo hanno reso ancora più potente per raggiungere il risultato), si capisce che non ne usciremo con un pugno di mosche.
> Da questo tipo di esperimenti possiamo ricavamo tantissime tecnologie per la vita di tutti i giorni.
> Spero funzioni anche l'esperimento in Francia, con l'altra tecnica.



Funzionerà


----------



## Milanoide (14 Dicembre 2022)

Sono cose da laboratorio, ma se usi il laser più potente per ottenere un'energia pari a quella di qualche migliaio di carabine da caccia non ce ne si fa molto imho


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Mark Hermann, direttore del National Ignition Facility, parla di un esperimento di fusione a confinamento inerziale che ha prodotto più energia di quella introdotta tramite laser. *
> 
> *Per la prima volta nella storia si è ottenata più energia in uscita (3.5 Mega Joule) di quella immessa (2.05 MJ).
> 
> ...


3.15MJ (leggo io) sono già il doppio del guadagno che si diceva 2 giorni fa.

se parte la corsa a chi ci arriva prima, tra 10 anni c'è già qualcosa.
se invece fanno gli accordi con gli arabi di prendersela calma allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> IL grado di evoluzione di una civlità oramai viene misurata da come sappiamo sfruttare le energie:
> Civiltà tipo I: sa utilizzare tutta l'energia del Pianeta in cui vive (siamo a 0,7 in questo momento, ci arriviamo tra il 2200-2300)
> Civiltà tipo II: sa utilizzare tutta l'energia della proprio sistema solare
> Civiltà tipo III: sa utilizzare tutta l'energia della propria galassia
> ...


Io dico che ci guardano e compatiscono il nostro modo di vivere l'universo e il pianeta..


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che bel modo di far avanzare la civiltà... "Alla faccia loro"
> 
> Inoltre non capisco veramente quale sarebbe il vantaggio, porto la palla al campo e non ci faccio giocare il bullo di quartiere, cosi poi puo' andare a picchiare chi se ne sta in disparte.
> 
> ...


Quelli sono i ragionamenti dei "buoni e giusti ®" e dei loro fanatici . il tuo discorso invece.. che dire , non fa una piega


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il discorso di nonno Biden è saltato, forse certe cose era complicato leggerle anche sui cartelloni di suggerimento.
> 
> Comunque hanno detto che ci vorranno 30 anni.
> 
> ...


un pulmann di tr.... agli scienziati e in 10 anni la tecnologia è già operativa


----------



## jumpy65 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Stefano Atzeni, ordinario di Fisica alla Sapienza all'Ansa: la tecnica utilizzata è quella del confinamento inerziale tramite laser. Con un impulso di 2,1MJ ne sono stati prodotti 2,5MJ.*


è una notizia che mi lascia tiepido. È un passo avanti non sappiamo quanto importante. Nel senso che non sappiamo se tra qualche decennio sarà effettivamente questa la tecnologia utilizzata, cioè quella dell'utilizzo dei laser. È interessante perché il risultato è stato ottenuto a "bassa" temperatura, cioè qualche milione di gradi invece che qualche decina di milioni di gradi di altri sperimenti. Inoltre al momento per riuscire ad avere quei 2.1MJ se ne sono spesi qualche centinaio. Siamo ancora lontanissimi da qualcosa di minimamente utilizzabile industrialmente e sicuramente io ma penso anche tutti voi non vedremo mai energia prodotta dall'uomo e in maniera controllata da fusione nucleare.
Speriamo abbia più successo della fusione fredda di una trentina d'anni fa. 
Di sicuro questo esperimento è costato tantissimo...


----------



## Andris (14 Dicembre 2022)

*il segretario di stato USA all'Energia ha già demolito i facili entusiasmi oggi

"Il tempo dei combustibili fossili non passerà presto"*


----------



## Swaitak (14 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il segretario di stato USA all'Energia ha già demolito i facili entusiasmi oggi
> 
> "Il tempo dei combustibili fossili non passerà presto"*


useranno anche i pronomi sessuali, ma non credo siano scemi come gli europei quando si parla di soldi


----------

